# saddle restoration



## gtdohn (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a good lead on having a TOC saddle ,such as sager, garford or hunt, restored? I have the metal frame but need to have it padded and re-upholstered.
My best connection for middleweight type seats is Bob U and he doesn't do these.

Any leads appreciated

Thanks much,

Mike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 8, 2013)

I don't know of a saddle restorer but need someone to restore some of mine, too.
I also need a saddle for my 1899 Iver Johnson.


----------



## bike (May 8, 2013)

*very few people*

do elaborate early saddles- because most folks will not pay for the labor/skill intensive work- several good ones have come and gone- try the wheelmen site


----------



## Wcben (May 8, 2013)

Here's one I found, can't vouch for the company but the pictures look pretty good!  

http://www.antiquemotosmith.com/seats.html


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 8, 2013)

Looks like good restoration work.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 8, 2013)

Wcben said:


> Here's one I found, can't vouch for the company but the pictures look pretty good!
> 
> http://www.antiquemotosmith.com/seats.html




I've contacted them.  They'll do a great job from what I've seen, but its really expensive.  I think they wanted something like $450 for a restoration.  That, to me, is pricey even if your purchasing the whole seat.  At $450 you have to supply the seat.
Pretty killer seats, with awesome early Troxel stamps too.


----------

